

The World in 2050 [video] - adwn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mx8qYmkV5NQ

======
adwn
If the concept of exponentially growing technologies intrigues you, I can
recommend Peter Diamandis' book _Abundance_ [1].

[1] [http://www.diamandis.com/abundance/](http://www.diamandis.com/abundance/)

